# cincinnati - Mitsubishi 5000lb Pneumatic Fork Lift



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

View attachment 195553
View attachment 195553
View attachment 195554
View attachment 195555
Model FG25K
188" triple mast
Side shift
Runs good
Good service and parking brakes
Delivery available
Scott 513-479-0451

View attachment 195552


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I have the same model, a little bit older. These are good machines. Good luck with sale!


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

m_ice said:


> I have the same model, a little bit older. These are good machines. Good luck with sale!


Thanks. I agree


----------

